# Bill Cosby was in court today!



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I didn't get it. We just had the head of the FBI hold a news conference and state that although HRC had handled sensitive emails, hundreds of which were considered highly classified, with "extremely carelessness" there was not enough evidence to prosecute and he stated that he would not recommend prosecution. His grounds, "She didn't realize this was against the law". He also stated that, HRC showed no "intent" to break the law regarding this classified information. Although there was a server set up in the basement, although somebodies lawyers "wiped clean" several thousand e-mails, although someone signed off that they understood the rules and responsibilities of having access to classified information, and although this person was a career politician that has served of numerous boards including the Armed Services Committee, of which she was a member for six years. But she didn't know that receiving classified documents on a non-governmental server was illegal! How many others also read those e-mails? Well, we now know that her lawyers did read several thousand during the whitewashing. Worse yet, the "server" had little to no, let me repeat that for effect, no security. Your gmail account had more security than some of the highest classified documents in the state department, for how long? Good news folks! Only four of the unwipedout e-mails were considered TOP SECRET! But hey, the poor thing didn't know she done wrong. "But, that's not to say that we wouldn't prosecute someone else if they done this." We just couldn't put two and two together on this one, huh.

Round two led us to the senate chamber where said fool had to answer for his actions. Nothing new here, he still didn't see how she could have done wrong, because she said she didn't know. Therefore, "not her fault"! But it got better when a gentleman (that's what they call senators doing the questioning) took the mike and insisted that all this hoopla was nothing more than political posturing, the damned GOP "Is trying to put a bigot in the White House and now they are grabbing at anything they can to make HRC look bad!" I almost choked on my lunch on that one. He didn't get it either. Good god almighty, I hope he doesn't have access to any info period! He'd probably put it in a Christmas letter with a picture of him and his dog, and send it to all his constituents. I gotta get me one of these jobs, man.

So what the hell, does that have to do with Bill Cosby? Well, when Bill Cosby heard all this, he asked if he could get the FBI involved in his investigation.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

AMEN JT

Any of you ever been through a FBI back round check, not the one you go through when you buy a gun or apply for a CCL? I mean a REAL back round check. I went through that when I started my computer business in the mid 90's and was asked to do network support and security cameras and DVRs support for a small local bank chain in the Denver metro area. I know there was no stone in my life left unturned. Several members of my family and friends were involved in both answering questions about me and people I'd been personally and professionally involved with. At one point, because of some Federal banking laws and the fact that there was going to be work done in the vaults, there was even a short DOD process. At the time I was very pleased to have been given the clearance needed to land that bank customer but the process was brutal. Multiple questionnaires, multiple interviews and the absolute disdain by the interviewers during the interview process made me feel like I was already convicted of robbing one of those banks. There was not one respectful person in that FBI back round check process.

And now to see one of the lying a$$ liberal political elite get a free pass has made me even more determined to do all I can to change the political direction of this Country. These people need to be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law, including the FBI Director, Attorney General and "Slick Willie". Complicit ! The whole damn bunch is involved!

signed,

MAD AS HELL

off my soap box...................

good poke about Cosby JT


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I saw one of HilLIARys campaign ads yesterday. It ended with her saying "I'm Hillary Clinton and they'll never pin shit on me"

So now we have 11 officers shot ( 4 dead)
in Dallas during a black lives matter protest. Why ? I'd guess after Obamas speech that blamed the police, nation wide, for killing blacks. His words, In My opinion give permission for all the unruly behavior to come.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

A sad night in Dallas, folks. Armed and armored shooters killed five policemen and horribly wounded another. The shooter (one shot himself during the standoff) or shooters, not really known yet, are in custody. Dallas police need a big pat on the back for maintaining composure, and taking these terrorist down. Any normal folks would have gone in blazing, after losing that many fellow policemen. A senseless act, perpetrated by terrorists. Yeah, I know that Obama is coming on tv and letting us all know that these misguided souls were simply youth, fed up with the killing of others by police. Hog wash, it's terrorism plain and simple. An ambush was set and sadly, our patrolmen have to respond. Let us all pray for those families, and pray that the FBI doesn't get in on this one.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

:usflag: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Well, all the hubbub in Dallas has sure taken the lights off HRC and the WhiteWash scandal. Bill Cosby is still in court on several sexual assault charges. His hopes of getting the FBI into that evidence locker are much diminished. The fool that felt HRC couldn't be charged is still the head of the leading law enforcement agency in this country. And yet again, libs want to take away our only means of defence. I wonder if anyone in Washington ever heard of Dzhokhar and Tamerlan Tsarnaev, you remember, those terrorist who bombed the Boston Marathon. If I remember right they used pressure cookers to improvise a bomb, which led to the wounding of several folks. I don't remember the libs going after those damned pressure cookers, nope, never happened. They didn't even ask for background checks for the cast aluminium landmines. I'm beginning to think that it just doesn't matter. In the eyes of the libs, guns are to blame. If you give them any others thoughts on the subject, their brain just can't compute and then can only do one of two things. They either overload and go into a seizure, or they just shut down, like you seen on the senate floor about a week ago. Grown US Senators just set right down on the floor and throw a big baby fit! You know, (not to change the subject, but sure, why not, we got a lot going on here) I almost feel sorry for Bill Cosby, the chances of the FBI getting him off are dropping by the hour. If only he had a secret server, tucked away in a closet, in the basement, behind that U-Haul box of old picture frames and covered with a nasty blanket. The last few days, in our beloved country have been incredibly trying. We've lost many good people, we've lost confidence in our judicial system, we've lost confidence in our officials, and worst of all, we've seen a glimpse of how badly our system is failing. To all our good law enforcement folks and military personnel in this country and around the world, our prayers are with you, the road ahead, is going to be long and hard, please know that we stand behind you and may god be beside you.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

The Congressional Black Caucus led by the the Honorable Congressman G. K. Butterfield, Jr. stated this AM that they support the private group Black Lives Matter. Isn't that like white congressmen and women say they support the KKK? He even reported their collective stood on the House of Representatives steps in Washington DC during the protest last evening stating they are 100% behind any actions the protesters are asking for.

Moreover our very own president yesterday in a speech from the NATO Summit stirred the pot, here is a single excerpt as he addresses the shootings in Minn and Louisiana ""When incidents like this occur, there's a big chunk of our citizenry that feels as if, because of the color of their skin, they are not being treated the same, and that hurts, and that should trouble all of us,

Obama and the Black Caucus incited this mess as they have in the past. Good law enforcement people are dead now and their blood is on their hands!

Again it's not guns that kill innocent people its POLITICIANS! The RACIST are the Main Stream Media dramatizing stories for millions in marketing dollars and of course a select group of Politicians wanting to secure their menial jobs. Then there's our President and who knows what his agenda really is!

I am PISSED, and have been since I saw all of this unfold on TV the last week. What will I do immediately? For now I will take a siesta from making post on once was my passion, the out of doors...and instead out those efforts to letters and requesting meetings with my elected officials.

The second thing I will do is try to get our youth and middle agers to start paying attention to politicians every day not just in time of our nations turmoil. A vote is a very powerful right and it should never be taken lightly.

Goodbye for now my friends on PT. May god bless you all and may GOD BLESS AMERICA.


----------

